# Pieces per hour



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Question for both cutter based rhinestones and setter based stoners. 

How many pieces can you produce per hour AFTER the initial design is produced ( for cutter based users, that means after the stencil is made)?

Plase include a description of you set up, if you are using a auto setter. 

Any times saving configs in either config?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I use templates.*WAY* faster then automatic setter.I cranked out 50 transfers yesterday,3 colors, 800 rhinestones each in 4 hrs.plus im not limited to using the expensive stones those setters require.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

2500 a minute is PDQ. I suppose the advantage the setter would provide is if we started from scratch with no template. How long does it take you to cut and prep a template? I don't think you can set multiethnic size and colors with a single template. Wouldn't each require color Nd size require its own template?


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

50 transfers 800 stones each = 40K stones
It is about 4-5 hours with the single head CAMS. 

But:

-- You do (almost) nothing for 5 hours, the CAMS works alone.
-- You don't have to create templates
-- You don't have to store templates, only .yng files on a hard drive
-- You can have 6 colors/sizes 
-- You can have a CAMS with 4 heads (which can do 40K in 1 hour)

-- You have to buy a CAMS for these conveniences


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

got 50 grand i can borrow?


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

It depends on the interest.


----------

